# Easton EC90 Aero Fakes?



## cdrx80

Hi all,

I want to purchase the Easton EC90 Aero Wheelset. I looking for it in Ebay, and I see auctions that sell it for about 1099$-1200$...In normal shops I can get this wheels for about 2000$...

Whats the difference in this wheelsets?low price is 100% original?

does Easton know if exist fakes o his wheels in asia or something similar?

I ask from this wheels in ebay,and one ebayer tell me that are 100% easton, so they build it in Asia...I think Easton only handmade his wheels in USA?is this certain?

Please,some Easton man in this forum can explain me what I have to take in mind for identified authentic easton ec90 aero wheels?

I dont want to purchase this quantity of money and realize that I purchase a asia fake or something similar.

Resuming: Exist easton asia fakes, or this low prices are for ends of stock, end of 09 products....please explain us .

Thanks for all.


----------



## Daren

www.bikebling.com has 2008's for $1199

http://www.bikebling.com/Easton-EC90-Aero-700c-Wheelset-2008-p/easton08-ec90-aero-700c-wheels.htm


----------



## cdrx80

Then I have to understand that this prices are normal in USA...?


----------

